# New kid on the block. GcI TTTF Reno w/ X-start Fert



## Krob757 (Oct 19, 2019)

I live in Chesapeake Va I just renovated to GCI-TTTF 
On October 9. I put down 3lb per K of x-start. I was thinking about apply Scotts Starter Fert plus Weed Preventer on October 20. Any suggestions?
Images of day of seeding 







Poa is Back!! 
What should I do?? Skip the fall reseed and just put down Quali-Pro Prodiamine 65 or reseed with a app of Tenacity??

Help me please


----------



## Krob757 (Oct 19, 2019)

Or should I just treat with Simple Lawn Solutions
Raw Organic Humic Fulvic Acid- Liquid Carbon then treat weeds when they arrive. The reason for Reno was I had a bad problem with Poa Ann. So I decided on a Reno. Images of lawn Southern bell Fescue before Reno 
BEFORE!!


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

How did you get rid of Poa exactly. Was it Poa A or poa Triv. You have to have some germination by now with TTTF and it is too late for preventer. Best was to hit with Tenacity along with the X Start. Not anymore!
I also check your native soil temps stats and you seeded late. You will plunge below 50 (soil temps) very soon and establishment of the new stand will slow. Hopefully some will survive winter. 
Your best seeding window might have been beginning to mid Sept.


----------



## Krob757 (Oct 19, 2019)

I believe I had Poa Ann. I used Glyphosate to kill off


----------



## Krob757 (Oct 19, 2019)

New growth as of 10/19. Ten days after seeding. Should I put down Scotts Fert with weed prevention (the Lite blue bag) or just Lawn Star liquid Humic Acid?? Thank you


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Krob757 tenacity (Scott starter weed herbicide) can be applied at seed down or 30 days after *germination *. You need to wait. I don't know about the other product.


----------



## Krob757 (Oct 19, 2019)

Thank you G-man


----------

